# لفرضيات والعلاقات الرياضية بين الطاقة والكتلة البديلة لمعادلة اينشتاين



## م.عماد ك (19 مايو 2010)

بما ان ثابت بلانك ومربع سرعة الضوء مقادير ثابتة اذن الكتلة تتناسب طردياً مع التردد اي كلما ازدادت قيمة التردد ازدادت قيمة الكتلة وهذا خلاف الواقع لان كتلة الأجسام ثابتة وهذا يثبت خطأ معادلة اينشتاين
هكذا كانت خلاصة الباحث العراقي محمد حرب
لنقرأ معا ما وصل إليه ,














*الخلاصة:*
بعون الله تعالى تمكنت من وضع مجموعة من الفرضيات والمعادلات الرياضية بديلا عن معادلة اينشتاين
(الطاقة = الكتلة× مربع سرعة الضوء)
لان هذه المعادلة لا تتناسب والمعطيات العملية التي ظهرت وخصوصا بعد بناء المفاعلات النووية والمعجلات لكون هذه المعادلة وضعت قبل 1915 أي وضعت بدون الاعتماد على تجارب اجريت في حينها و ثبوت كتلة الشمس بالرغم من مرور 5× 10 9سنة دليل قاطع على عدم تحول الكتلة الى طاقة لان الذي يحدث في الشمس هو عبارة عن قنابل ذرية و هيدروجينية وبالتالي فان معادلة اينشتاين
الطاقة= الكتلةْ×مربع سرعة الضوء لا أساس لها من الصحة والدليل ان معادلة اينشتاين اشتقت من معادلة بلانك وطبقت مع معادلة ديبرولي التي وضعها في 1924م الخاصة بالاجسام المتناهية في الصغر فاينشتاين لم يقصد ان المواد تتحول الى طاقة بمعادلته التي وضعت عام 1915م اي قبل معادلة ديبرولي بحوالي 10 سنوات اي انها تشمل او تبحث في طاقة الكتل المتناهية الصغر فليس لها علاقة اساسا بتحول الكتلة الى طاقة والدليل واضح ان الشمس التي عمرها 1.5×1710 ثانية اذا كانت تخسر حسب معادلة اينشتاين 10 7 طن في الثانية فأنها خسرت من كتلتها 1.5×10 24طن ولان كتلتها الان هو10 28 طن اي ان كتلتها كانت عندما خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى هي 10 52 طن معنى ذلك انها خسرت نصف كتلتها تقريباً ولانها هي مركز المجموعة الشمسية وحسب قانون نيوتن الذي لا غبار عليه بان قوة الجذب بين جسمين تتناسب طردياً مع كتلهما لذهبت توابع المجموعة الشمسية كل واحدة لمكان معين في الفضاء والدليل الثاني ان طاقة الربط النووية التي تحافظ على كيان النواة اذا كانت تاتي من تحول جزء من كتلة النواة الى طاقة لفني الكون منذ ملايين السنين وأني اسال من اين الطاقة التي تتحرك بهاج سميات واجسام الخليقة صغيرة وكبيرة وحركة الالكترونات وحركة الاجرام السماوية والاجابة على هذا ان الله سبحانه وتعالى وضع طاقة الربط النووية وهو الذي يحرك الكون ولا اعتقد ان الذرة تمتلك عقلاً فتستقطع جزء من كتلتها وتحولها الى طاقة وهل لديها ميزان حساس وافران كهربائية لتحول هذه الكتلة الصغيرة الى طاقة.
*المقدمة**:*

وضع اينشتاين معادلة (الطاقة = الكتلة × مربع سرعة الضوء قبل عام 1915 لانها عرضت على مؤتمر فيينا عام 1915 وعند ذلك التاريخ لم يكن العلماء قد تمكنوا من شطر نواة الذرة ولم تكن هناك معجلات تقوم بانتاج النيوترونات التي تتمكن من شطر نواة الذرة لذلك فان هذه المعادلة فيها نواحي ضعف كثيرة يجب تفاديها بوضع علاقات جديدة.
*ولادة النجوم وانفجارها*


*1- **مجموعة النجوم العملاقة الحمراء(**The Giant Stars**).*
*1. **مجموعة نجوم التتابع الرئيسية(**Main Sequence Stars**).*
*2. **مجموعة نجوم الأقزام البيضاء (**White Dwarf Stars**).*
*التطور النسبي( دورة حياة النجم)*
*تولد النجوم وتمر بمراحل زمنية عديدة تبدا بالولادة ثم الاستقرار ثم مرحلة الشيخوخة وتنتهي بمرحلة الاحتضار (الانهيار) ولو نظرنا الى نجم معين في السماء واعدنا النظر بعد عدد من السنين او حتى بعد عشرات السنين فاننا لا نلاحظ أي تغير ويعود السبب في ذلك الى ان دورة حياة النجوم طويلة المدى فهي تتراوح بين ملايين السنين الى بلايين السنين مما يصعب **معه دراسة مراحل تطورها بوساطة الرصد آو العين المجردة ر كذلك الشمس نجدها اليوم في حالة استقرار من حيث كتلتها وحجمها وطاقتها ونورانيتها حتى لو رجعنا الى مئات او **او ألاف السنين من وقتنا الحاضر لما وجدنا اي تفييرء ولكن قبل ملايين إو **‏بلايين السزن كان فيها تغيرا كبيرا فيها مما عليه الأن . *
*‏مما يدل على ان دورة حياة النجوم طويلة المدي جدا . ولكن بدراسة العلاقات الفيزياوية وقوانينها وربطها مع نتائج رصد الفلكيين وبالاعتماد على مخطط هرتز سبرانك- رسل لمواقع النجوم نستطيع دراسة حياة النجوم وبصورة غير مباشرة عن حياتها في الماضي وكيف ستكون عليه في المستقبل. *
*‏ان اغلب معلوماتنا عن النجوم تأتي من دوامة خواصها الطيفية التي تعتمد على لونها وكذلك من كتلها وعلاقتها مع النورانية وعمرها. *
*‏من الجد ير بالذكر ان النجوم ذات الكتل الكبيرة تمتلك دورة حياة اقصر من النجوم ذات الكتل الصغيرة، والسبب في ذلك يعود الى ان قوة التجاذب في النجم ذي الكتلة إلكبيرة عالية مما يؤدي ال ارتفاع درجة حرارته بسرعة، وبالتالي تكون عملية ألاندماج النووي والتفاعل الداخلي اسرع مما عليه في النجم ذي الكتلة الصغيرة. *
*‏تبدأ دورة حياة النجوم من تجمع الكتل الغازية**´والأتربة الكونية التي تدور في المجرة حول مر كزها وبسبب عدم استقرار كثافتها العشوائية فتتقلص وتنكمش نتيجة الجاذبية الذاتية فيها فتكون النجم الأولي **Proto Star**وبشكل سحابة غازية. وبازدياد كثافتها وتقلص حجمها تزداد طاقة الجاذبية نحو المركز خلال ذلك مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في مركز النجم الأولي من حوار ( **300 **‏)الى مليون درجة حرارية سيلزية.*
*عندئذ يبدا التفاعل النووي الحراري في المركز مما يودي الى انبعاث ضوء وهذا يعني انه اصبح نجما نموذجياً.*
*ان النجوم التي تصل الى هذه المرحلة من التطور النجمي تصبح الان في مرحلة نجوم التتابع الرئيس التي تكون الشمس هي أحدى نجومها وحسب كتلة النجم نحدد نورانيته ثم موقعه في مخطط هيرتز سبرانك- رسل وفي هذه المرحلة يتحول غاز الهيدروجين الى هيليوم نتيجة عملية الاندماج النووي في باطن النجم الذي يولد قوة ضغط اشعاعي نحو الخارج يعادل قوة الجذب نحو الداخل فيكون النجم الان في مرحلة الاستقرار حيث يقضي ملايين او بلايين السنين في هذه المرحلة ولكن بتحول معظم الهيدروجين في مركز النجم الى هيليوم تستمر عملية التقلص في المركز بسرعة بينما تبدا القشرة الغازية بالتمدد حتى يصبح النجم من النجوم العملاقة الحمراء.فتزداد المساحة السطحية للنجم وهذا يودي الى زيادة في نورانيته بينما تنخفض درجات حرارته والزيادة في النورانية هذه تستمر الى ما يقارب 300 مليون سنة ثم تبدا بعدها مرحلة احتراق الهيليوم وتحوله الى كاربون فتزداد عندئذ درجة الحرارة وتتعجل عمليات التقلص الى حد انفجار النجم.*

*وهذا دليل قاطع على عدم تحول الكتلة الى طاقة لان الذي يحدث في الشمس هو عبارة عن قنابل ذرية و هيدروجينية وبالتالي فان معادلة اينشتاين*
*الطاقة= الكتلةْ×مربع سرعة الضوء لا أساس لها من الصحة والدليل ان معادلة اينشتاين اشتقت من معادلة بلانك وطبقت مع معادلة ديبرولي التي وضعها في 1924م الخاصة بالاجسام المتناهية في الصغر فاينشتاين لم يقصد ان المواد تتحول الى طاقة بمعادلته التي وضعت عام 1915م اي قبل معادلة ديبرولي بحوالي 10 سنوات اي انها تشمل او تبحث في طاقة الكتل المتناهية الصغر فليس لها علاقة اساسا بتحول الكتلة الى طاقة والدليل واضح ان الشمس التي عمرها 1.5×1710 ثانية اذا كانت تخسر حسب معادلة اينشتاين 10 7 طن في الثانية فأنها خسرت من كتلتها 1.5×10 24طن ولان كتلتها الان هو10 28 طن اي ان كتلتها كانت عندما خلقها الله سبحانه هي 10 52 طن معنى ذلك انها خسرت نصف كتلتها تقريباً ولانها هي مركز المجموعة الشمسية وحسب قانون نيوتن الذي لا غبار عليه بان قوة الجذب بين جسمين تتناسب طردياً مع كتلهما لذهبت توابع المجموعة الشمسية كل واحدة لمكان معين في الفضاء والدليل الثاني ان طاقة الربط النووية التي تحافظ على كيان النواة اذا كانت تاتي من تحول جزء من كتلة النواة الى طاقة لفني الكون منذ ملايين السنين وأني اسال من اين الطاقة التي تتحرك بهاج سميات واجسام الخليقة صغيرة وكبيرة وحركة الالكترونات وحركة الاجرام السماوية والاجابة على هذا ان الله سبحانه وتعالى وضع طاقة الربط النووية وهو الذي يحرك الكون لان الذرة لا اعتقد انها تمتلك عقلاً فتستقطع جزء من كتلتها وتحولها الى طاقة وهل لديها ميزان حساس وافران كهربائية لتحول هذه الكتلة الصغيرة الى طاقة.*
*النظرية*

1- تبين هذه المعادلة ان جميع الكتلة تتحول الى الطاقة وهذا خلاف النتائج العلمية الحديثة والذي يقول ان اينشتاين يقصد غير ذلك فهذا غير صحيح لان اينشتاين وضع المعادلة قبل حوالي قرن من الزمان ولا يعرف احد مقصد اينشتاين والا فان اينشتاين كان يجب ان يضع رقم معين مثل(1/2أو1/4-الخ) بجانب كلمة كتلة وقد دلت التجارب ان ذرة اليورانيوم (235) عند شطر نواتها وتحولها باريوم وكربتون تفقد من كتلتها (0.2071) وحدة كتل ذرية وهذه تعادل نسبة 1/1135 وهي الكمية التي تحولت الى طاقة وأنا لا اؤيد هذا الرأي حيث ذكرت في احدى فرضياتي ان مكونات الذرة جميعا تتكون من عدد من الوحدات البنائية وهذه تتكون من وحدات بنائية اصغر وهكذا الى ما لا يعلمه الا الله سبحانه الذي خلقها. وأنا اسأل لماذا لم تتحول كل كتلة الذرة الى طاقة وهذا لا يكون الا في حالة واحدة وهي ان تصدر الذرة امراً الى إحدى جسيماتها بالتبرع بجزء من كتلتها ليتحول الى طاقة؟! وهذا خلاف الواقع لان الذرة لا تمتلك عقلاً ادارياً او هندسياً.
2-ان المعادلة لم تتطرق الى طاقات النواتج وتأثير ذلك على قيمة الطاقة الكلية الناتجة.
3- ان المعادلة تم ترتيبها حسابيا عندما وضع الحد(مربع سرعة الضوء) لأن معادلة اينشتاين لا تعمل الا اذا كانت سرعة الضوء مرفوع للقوة(2) اما اذا كان مرفوع للقوة 3 او للقوة(2.001) او للقوة(1.999) فلا تعمل معادلة اينشتاين مما يدل على انها رتبت حسابيا حتى تكون وحدات ناتج المعادلة بالارك او الجول حيث تكون كالأتي:

الطاقة= الكتلة (كغم)×م2/ثا2
طاقة= الكتلة (كغم)×م/ثا2×م
والحد م/ثا2 يمثل التعجيل الأرضي فتصبح المعادلة صحيحة
وعندما نضرب (كغم ×ج) يكون الناتج (قوة) يضرب هذا الناتج(م1) فيكون الناتج(القوة × الازاحة) أي تعني الشغل ووحداته جول او ارك .ولذلك لا تعمل المعادلة مع أي حد اخر واكبر دليل على انها رتبت حسابيا بدليل اذا كان المقدار(سرعة الضوء) مرفوعة للقوة 3 فالمقدار سيصبح لدينا (م2/ ثا3 ) وهذا لا يمثل تعجيل اي انها وضعت دون الاستناد على معطيات تجريبية وهذا يعني كذلك ان المعادلة لاتعمل في الفضاء الذي لا يحتوي على تعجيل،ولا اعتقد ان القنابل الذرية لا تنفجر خارج نطاق الجاذبية فكيف نحسب كمية الطاقة اذا انفجرت.
4- تبين المعادلة ان الكميات المتساوية من المواد المختلفة تعطي نفس الطاقة لان الحد مربع سرعة الضوء ثابت فكمية الطاقة تعتمد على الكتلة وهذا خلاف الواقع بالإضافة إلى ان الكتل المتساوية من العناصر المختلفة تحتوي على أعداد مختلفة من الذرات وهذا بالضرورة يؤدي الى اختلاف أعداد النيوترونات التي تشطرها وهذا يؤدي الى اختلافات في كمية الطاقة المصروفة على الانشطار النووي والطاقة الناتجة للمواد الناتجة.
5- تختلف العناصر من حيث القابلية على الانشطار فمنها تنشطر بنيوترونات لا تتعدى طاقتها (الكترون – فولت) بينما نواة الرصاص لا تنشطر بالرغم من استخدام نيوترونات طاقتها (20مليون الكترون – فولت).
6- ان المقدار (مربع سرعة الضوء) هو دخيل على المعادلة لانني لا يمكن ان اقول ان المسافة بين بغداد والبصرة هو 560 كم ×ثلاثة اقلام رصاص.
7- هذه النقطة وتعتبر حاسمة على عدم صلاحية معادلة اينشتاين لانها تحتوي على مقدار ثابت (مربع سرعة الضوء) وهذا غير ممكن لمثل الانشطارات النووية التي تختلف المواد فيما بينها كثيرا من حيث المواد المتفاعلة ونواتجها وطاقاتها فلذلك من غير المعقول ان تعتمد كل هذه الأمور على مقدار متغير واحد وهو الكتلة.
8- النقطة الحاسمة الأخرى على عدم صلاحية معادلة اينشتاين ويجب الاستعاضة عنها بأخرى وأخريات انها وضعت دون الاستناد الى معطيات تجريبية ورتبت حسابيا كما ذكرت.
9- ان اكبر دليل على ان تغير الهيئة(شكل الجزيئات وترتيبها وأنواع أواصرها وطاقات الأواصر وأنواع الأواصر) الذي ذكرته في فرضيتي رقم (1) هو الفيصل في الأمور هي الشمس تلك النعمة جعلها الله سبحانه وتعالى رحمة ورزق للعالمين فالهيدروجين يتحول الى هيليوم ثم يتحول الهيليوم الى كاربون وأرجو مراجعة الملحق الخاص بالشمس مع التقرير وكذلك انشطار نواة اليورانيوم نظير (235) تحولت الى نواتين متوسطة أي السبب هو تغير الهيئة(التركيب الجزيئي او الاختلاف في الأواصر) وليس تحول المادة الى طاقة واود ان اذكر ان الشمس يتحول فيها (10) مليون طن من الهيدروجين الى هيليوم في الثانية ولو يتحول هذا الهيدروجين كما يذكر قسم الفيزياء في كلية التربية الى طاقة لصغرت كتلة الشمس خلال هذه الملايين من السنين ولقلت جاذبيتها ولحدث اضطراب في المجموعة الشمسية لذلك والعياذ بالله.معنى ذلك ان المادة لا تتحول إلى طاقة بتاتا.ولا الطاقة تتحول الى مادة او كتلة والا لاصبح الكون في هرج ومرج.
10- إذا كانت الطاقة داخل النواة هي نتيجة تحول جزء من كتلتها الى طاقة وهو مقدار كبير فأن معنى ذلك ان المادة يجب ان تختفي من الكون قبل ملايين السنين.اما تفسيري لقوة الربط الهائلة في النواة هي من صنع الله سبحانه وتعالى.
11- واني اسأل عن مصدر الطاقة الحرارية الكبير في بعض التفاعلات الكيمياوية الاعتيادية كتفاعل الثرميت الذي تنتج منه كمية كبيرة من الحرارة تؤدي الى انصهار الحديد الموجود ضمن المتفاعلات حيث تصل درجة الحرارة الى 3600س بدون وجود نقص في الكتلة حسب المعادلة الكيميائية وحسب القاعدة التي تقول
(المادة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث) اما جوابي على هذا الموضوع هو حدوث تغير في الهيئة(التركيب) بالنسبة للمتفاعلات والنواتج حيث تحول مسحوق الالمنيوم الى اوكسيد الالمنيوم وتحول اوكسيد الحديديك الى حديد. 


*المعادلات والفرضيات*

1-التفسير الفلسفي للكون الذي نحن بتماس معه حيث لا يعلم عدد الاكوان الا الله تعالى فهذا الكون يتكون من المادة- الطاقة – الهيئة(التركيب) – الحركة- القانون.
2- الطاقة الكامنة للذرة= الطاقة الرابطة لمكونات الذرة الواحدة=الطاقة المصروفة عند تكوين الذرة(وهذه هبة الله تعالى.
3- الطاقة الناتجة في كافة التفاعلات الكيميائية انشطارية او غير انشطارية ناتجة من التغير في هيئة (تركيب او شكل البلورات او انواع وعدد الارتباطات) المواد المتفاعلة والنواتج.
4- الطاقة المنطلقة= الفرق في الطاقة الكامنة للمتفاعلات والنواتج.
5- الطاقة الممتصة=الطاقة الكامنة للنواتج- الطاقة الكامنة للمتفاعلات.
6- جميع مكونات الذرة تتكون من عدد من الوحدات البنائية وهذه تتكون من وحدات بنائية اصغر وهكذا الى ما شاء الله ،والصغيرة من هذه الشظايا تتطاير مع نواتج الانشطار النووي والذي يعتبره العلماء الان قد تحول من كتلة الى طاقة .
7- فرق الكتلة بين المواد المتفاعلة والنواتج هي عبارة عن شظايا تتطاير من جسم النويات المكونة للنواة المنشطرة.
8- الطاقة الناتجة في القنابل الذرية تأتي من حدوث تفتت جزئي في النويات المكونة للنواة المنشطرة وليس كما يعتقد الشرق والغرب ان هذه الطاقة تنتج من انفلاق النواة.
9-انفلاق النواة يحتاج الى طاقة ولا يعطي طاقة لان الانفلاق هو عكس البناء ولان بناء النواة ذو طاقة كبيرة فتهديم هذا البناء يحتاج الى طاقة كبيرة كذلك.
10- النوى الكبيرة تتكون من تجمع (ليس اندماج)نوى متوسطة او صغيرة لان انفلاق النوى الكبيرة يعطي دائماً تقريباً نفس النواتج.
11- يمكن ان نحصل على اكبر طاقة نووية عندما قصفنا لنويات غير منتظمة في هيكل نواة اذ انه لا توجد خسارة في الطاقة لفصل النواة او انشطارها.
12-- ان الكتل المتساوية من المواد المختلفة تحتوي على عدد غير متساوي من الذرات وهذا يؤدي الى ان الكتل المتساوية لا تعطي نفس الطاقة وهذا دليل على خطا تطبيق اينشتاين
مثلا يحتوي 235 غرام من اليورانيوم على عدد افوكادرو من ذرات اليورانيوم بينما يحتوي على 235 غم من الصوديوم على 10×عدد افوكادرو من الذرات
اذن كيف تعطي الكتل المتساوية نفس الطاقة
*المعادلات البديلة لمعادلة اينشتاين*

1- الطاقة الكامنة للمادة=عدد المولات×عدد افوكادرو×2×(1.5عدد البروتونات+عدد النيوترونات)×الطاقة الرابطة لمكونات النواة.

2- الطاقة النووية المنطلقة=الطاقة الكامنة للمواد المتفاعلة- (الطاقة الكامنة للنواتج+الطاقة اللازمة لشطر النواة).

3- الطاقة النووية المنطلقة= (الفرق بين طاقات ارتباط انوية المتفاعلات والنواتج+الطاقة الناتجة من تجزء الجسيمات الذرية او الناتجة من فك الارتباط للنويات المنطلقة من النواة الام)-(الطاقة اللازمة لشطر النواة).
 

 *الحسابات والنتائج*

1- تنشطر ذرة اليورانيوم 235 الى زينون وسترانشيوم مع 3 نيوترون كما في المعادلة الاتية:

*اليورانيوم+نايترون=زينون+ سترانشيوم+3 نايترون*

مقدار نقص الكتلة بين التفاعلات والنواتج والذي اعتبره انا شظايا متطايرة هو (0.2071) وحدة كتل ذرية نحول هذا النقص الى طاقة حسب معادلة اينشتاين
الطاقة= (0.2071) ×931×10= 193.8 مليون إلكترون فولت وهذه الطاقة لا تكفي لشطر النواة فأين طاقة النواتج أي القوة التي احتفظت بها نواتي الزينون والسترانشيوم وطاقة النيترونات المنطلقة وطاقة اشعة كاما؟ يجب ان نطرح من ناتج الطاقة أي ان المعادلة :.

الطاقة= الكتلة × مربع سرعة الضوء غير كافية والأفضل هي المعادلة رقم 4.
مع العلم ان طاقات الربط لمكونات النواة لهم كالأتي:
 سترانشيوم = 8.4 مليون الكترون فولت
 زينون = 8.7 مليون الكترون فولت
 يورانيوم 
 = 7.6 مليون الكترون فولت
عند تطبيق المعادلة 3
الطاقة النووية المنطلقة = الطاقة الكامنة للمتفاعلات – الطاقة الكامنة للنواتج 

الطاقة= الطاقة الرابطة لنواة اليورانيوم-(الطاقة الرابطة لنواة الزينون+الطاقة الرابطة لنواة السترانشيوم
= - 199 مليون الكترون فولت
اذن الطاقة الناتجة من تحول (0.2071)و.ك.ذ لا تسد حتى طاقات الزينون والسترانشيوم.
اذن طاقة النايترونات الثلاثة وطاقات النواتج الاخرى
اذن القنابل الذرية لم تثبت صحة معادلة اينشتاين

2- اذا أردنا استخراج ما يحتوي(7غم) مثلا من الليثيوم من الطاقة النووية نستخدم المعادلة (1)
الطاقة الكامنة للمادة= عدد المولات×عدد افوكادرو×2(1.5عدد البروتونات + عدد النيوترونات)× الطاقة الرابطة لمكونات النواة الواحدة
ط=1×1.6×10 23×9×28.8×10 6
= 5.4×10 30 م.أ. ف
مع العلم ان العدد الذري لليثيوم (3) وعدده الكتلي(7) والطاقة الرابطة لنواته 28.8 مليون الكترون فولت.
3-اذا كانت طاقة الربط النووية ناتجة من تحول جزء من كتلة النواة الى طاقة لانتهت المادة في الكون خلال ساعات ولتحول الكون الى طاقة وهذا يدلل على خطأ معادلة اينشتاين
4-وردت في المصادر العلمية ان الطاقة= الكتلة×مربع سرعة الضوء(1) وكذلك الطاقة=ثابت بلانك×التردد(2)
وبما ان الطاقة في (1)= الطاقة في(2) 
اذن الكتلة×مربع سرعة الضوء=ثابت بلانك×التردد
اذن الكتلة=ثابت بلانك×التردد/ مربع سرعة الضوء
وبما ان ثابت بلانك ومربع سرعة الضوء مقادير ثابتة
اذن الكتلة تتناسب طردياً مع التردد اي كلما ازدادت قيمة التردد ازدادت قيمة الكتلة وهذا خلاف الواقع لان كتلة الأجسام ثابتة وهذا يثبت خطأ معادلة اينشتاين

*الاستنتاج*

1- ان الكتلة لا تتحول الى طاقة بدليل ثبوت كتلة الشمس وطاقة الربط النووية وحركة الكون باجزائه الصغيرة والكبيرة.
2- الطاقة الناتجة بجميع أشكالها هي بسبب تغير الهيئة(التركيب) للمتفاعلات والنواتج.
3- يجب ان يكون هناك بدائل لمعادلة اينشتاين(الطاقة = الكتلة × مربع سرعة الضوء لأنها لا تتناسب مع المعطيات العلمية الحديثة.
4- انفلاق نواة الذرة يحتاج الى طاقة ولا يعطي طاقة
5- ان الكتل المتساوية من المواد المختلفة تحتوي على عدد غير متساوي من الذرات وهذا يؤدي الى ان الكتل المتساوية لا تعطي نفس الطاقة وهذا دليل على خطا تطبيق اينشتاين
مثلا يحتوي 235 غرام من اليورانيوم على عدد افوكادرو من ذرات اليورانيوم بينما يحتوي على 235 غم من الصوديوم على 10×عدد افوكادرو من الذرات
اذن كيف تعطي الكتل المتساوية نفس الطاقة
*مفاتيح الكلمات*

العدد الذري=عدد البروتونات=عدد الالكترونات
العدد الكتلي(الوزن الذري)= عدد البروتونات+عدد النايترونات
النويات=البروتونات او النايترونات
مليون الكترون فولت =وحدة لقياس الطاقة
وحدة كتل ذرية=1.6×10 -24 غم


----------



## Rami Radi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الخطأ الأول :
الكتلة ليست مقدار ثابت 
لأنه عند الاقتراب من سرعة الضوء تزداد الطاقة الحركية بسبب زيادة السرعة
وبسبب التكافؤ بين الطاقة والكتلة هذا يعني زيادة الكتلة
تم إثبات ذللك في تجارب على جسيمات أولية في المسرعات


----------



## Rami Radi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

دون الاعتماد على نظرية اينشتاين فسر لماذا تدور الأرض حول نفسها
و لماذا تدور حول الشمس 
و لماذا يدور القمر حول الأرض 
إذا كان الجواب هو الجاذبية فقط لكانت الأرض و القمر سقطت في الشمس


----------



## Rami Radi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

أكدت التجارب الحديثة أن سرعة الضوء ثابتة و لاتتغير 
و كذلك أكدت المراقبات الفلكية أن الضوء لايهرب من جاذبية الثوب السوداء
دون الاعتماد على نظرية اينشتاين فسر كيف ينجذب الضوء إلى الثقب الأسود دون أن تتباطئ سرعته


----------



## asad arabi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## Rami Radi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

في بند : المعادلات و الفرضيات 
رقم 7
لم تفسر النظرية البديلة ماهي الشظايا الني تتطايير


----------



## Rami Radi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الكتل المتساوية لا تحتوي نفس العدد من الذرات صحيح 
ولكن كتل الذرات تختلف حسب العنصر
و بما أن (1 kg) مثلا من أي عنصر = (1kg) من أي عنصر آخر 
هذا يعني الكتل المتساوية تعطي طاقة متساوية


----------



## الليث القانص (13 سبتمبر 2010)

أولا شكرا على الطرح الرائع ولدي هذه الإضافة
1- اذا كانت الكتلة تتحول الى طاقة فسوف يقل مقدار الكتلة في الكون ويزيد مقدار الطاقة على الرغم أنا نعلم أن الكون نظام معزول ( يعني مقدار الطاقة فيه ثابت ومقدار الكتلة ثابت ) فكيف هذا؟؟؟
2- أثبت العالمان كوك كورفت وارنست والتن هذا القانون عند قذف نواة الليثيوم ببروتون 
حيث وجدوا أن مقدار الطاقة المتحررة من التفاعل يساوي الفرق في الكتل بين المواد المتفاعلة والمواد الناتجة مضروب في مربع السرعة
سؤالي هنا اذا كانت الطاقة المتحررة من انشطار نواة عنصر معين تساوي الفرق بين كتلة نواته وكتلة النيوكليونات المكونة للنواة مضروب في مربع سرعة الضوء لماذا تعود كتلة النيوكليونات كما كانت رغم وجود الطاقة المتحررة يعني تضل كتلة البروتونات والنيترونات ثابتة بعد الانشطار
المفروض تقل لأن جزء من كتلتها هو عبارة عن الطاقة المتحررة بعد الانشطار 
نواة ذرة الهليوم وهي نواة تتكون من نيترونين وبروتونين
حسب تفسير طاقة الربط أنا هذه النيوكليونات الأربعة عندما ترتبط لتشكيل نواة الهليوم تساهم كل منها بجزء من كتلتها لتتحول الا طاقة ربط نووية تربط بيها لذلك تصبح نواة الهليوم أقل في الكتلة عن النيوكليونات الأربعة
لكن نجد أنه عند انشطار هذه النواة تنقسم الى بروتونين ونيترونين لهما نفس الكتلة الأصلية وطاقة مقدارها 28 MeV السؤال هنا من أين أتت هذه الطاقة المتحررة؟؟؟ علما بأن النيوكليونات عادة الى كتلتها الأصلية قبل تكوين النواة
He ____________ 2P + 2n + 28MeV
s 4.0026u ____________ 2.0156u + 2.0172u + 0.0302u
نلاحظ أنه من التفاعل السابق يوجد زيادة في الكتلة في المواد الناتجة عن كتلة النواة الأم فمن أين أتت هذه الزيادة؟؟؟


----------



## Rami Radi (15 سبتمبر 2010)

إلى ( الليث القانص) أخيرا وجدت من يفكر مثلي
لقد سألت نفس السؤال 
إذا كان تفاعل الندماج النووي بين الهيدروجين يعطي طاقة نتيجة تحول جذء من التلة إلى طاقة 
فرضا قمنا بشطر نواة الهليوم أيضا ستنتشر الطاقة السابقة أي 
الندماج أدى إلى نشر طاقة و من ثم الانشطار أدى إلى نشر طاقة و كلاهما ناتج عن نقص الكتلة و بالتالي ستكون النيكليونات الناتجة في النهاية أقل كتلة و باعتبارها جسيمات أولية ألا يختلف الجسيم باختلاف كتلته أي يتحول إلى جسيم آخر
حاولت أنا تفسير الرابطة على أنها قوة جاذبية حسب قانون نيوتن في الجاذبية و لكن لم يفسر ذللك سبب نقصان الكتلة إلا إذا كان هناك ضياع كتلة نتيجة الصدم


----------



## الليث القانص (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السؤال هنى لماذا تكون كتلة النواة الأم أقل من كتلة مكوناتها؟؟؟
أنا فكرت في هذا السؤال مرارا وتكرارا
وبما أنا لم نقم بعم تجارب الانشطار لذا سيكون كلامنا فيه مجرد تخمين
وأنا أعتقد أن النقص في الكتلة ينتج من تغير شكل الجسيمات الصغيرة المكونة للنواة ( النيوكليونات )
حيث أن النيوكليونات ( البروتونات والنيترونات ) تتكون من جسيمات أصغر منها مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض
فيمكن عند اندماج النيوكليونات تنقسم بعضها وتخرج بعض مكوناتها خارج النواة فتقل كتلة النواة
وكذالك عند الانشطار يتم امتصاص هذه الجسيمات من خارج النواة وترجع النيوكليونات كما كانت عليه
ومن صغر حجم هذه الجسيمات لم يتم اكتشافها ولا رصدها
أما بالنسبة للطاقة المتحررة من الانشطار هي نفسها الطاقة المكتسبة عند الاندماج


----------

